# R.I.P. Official Nintendo Magazine



## RhinoK (Oct 7, 2014)

I got a copy last week on my birthday, too. 

It's sad to see it go down with Nintendo Power.


----------



## Chris (Oct 7, 2014)

Yea someone told me about this an hour ago. I bought it religiously when it first started, fell off it for a few years, and then started reading again about 5 months ago.  Final issue is next week. 

For anyone else who has a subscription, be sure to cancel it by *October 17th* otherwise you'll automatically be subscribed to _GamesMaster_ - and I would not recommend that magazine.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 7, 2014)

And I was going to get myself a subscription too so I guess it is good I didn't now... I'm gonna miss it a lot, I was looking forward to their ORAS review. Plus I was hoping they'd give out a set of stickers like they did with the Pokemon X&Y one with the ORAS logos, I even left space on my XL for them


----------



## Hamusuta (Oct 7, 2014)

#RIPINPEACENINTENDOMAGAZINE LETS GET THIS SHIZ TRENDING


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Oct 7, 2014)

It's sad to see NGamer and Nintendo Power fail, let alone ONM. I loved all three of those magazines.


----------



## n64king (Oct 8, 2014)

Hamusuta said:


>



Pardon me while I go fall into my grave

- - - Post Merge - - -

But really I'm almost surprised it lasted this long. It feels like it's been ages since Nintendo Power died and it feels like no one would care about a gaming magazine like they use to thanks to almost no one under the age of 30 reading anything that isn't digital based. How does Game Informer still sell? Does it still go? Why if it does.


----------



## savanna (Oct 9, 2014)

I didn't know there was a Nintendo magazine. I guess it's too late for me to take an interest now, lol.


----------



## Emily (Oct 9, 2014)

Gonna miss this magazine loads, been buying it on and off for about 7/8 years now


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 9, 2014)

Bye ONM.
I wish I hadn't spent 5 years on ONM.


----------



## Tommyputt (Oct 9, 2014)

It's a great magazine and a great staff/community that I've been following since it used to be NOM. Very sad news for me. Internet is taking over and fast!


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 9, 2014)

What's with these Nintendo magazines and them always dying?

Although I grew up more with Nintendo Power, it shall be missed.


----------



## n64king (Oct 9, 2014)

savanna said:


> I didn't know there was a Nintendo magazine. I guess it's too late for me to take an interest now, lol.



I feel like a lot of people were unaware. Probably a reason for it's downfall at this point.


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 9, 2014)

Does anyone know why it was cancelled? I mean I think it's because of how everything is digital and a lot of news is covered my a lot of websites that going out to spend ?5 on it is pretty much worthless (not to me and others, however)



sp19047 said:


> What's with these Nintendo magazines and them always dying?
> 
> Although I grew up more with Nintendo Power, it shall be missed.



You grew up with both? I thought ONM was British only and Nintendo Power was American only. Shows how much I know. 



savanna said:


> I didn't know there was a Nintendo magazine. I guess it's too late for me to take an interest now, lol.


There's a lot of Nintendo Magazines. But they're becoming rarer and rarer.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 9, 2014)

I think it wouldn't have been cancelled if it was available digitally, I would have preferred to be able to read ONM on my Kindle Fire since the magazines take up so much space... I wish it would last until the end of the year so they could have one last Christmas issue as well as it being a goodbye  

Are there any good magazines out there that include Nintendo games that I can get instead? Or are they all a bit rubbish?


----------



## Chris (Oct 9, 2014)

Colour Bandit said:


> *I think it wouldn't have been cancelled if it was available digitally*, I would have preferred to be able to read ONM on my Kindle Fire since the magazines take up so much space... I wish it would last until the end of the year so they could have one last Christmas issue as well as it being a goodbye
> 
> Are there any good magazines out there that include Nintendo games that I can get instead? Or are they all a bit rubbish?



It was available digitally for ?2.99 a month. That's how I've been reading it. 

_GamesMaster_ covers Nintendo, but it's terrible IMO. But then again I just feel like it's exclusively aimed at a younger (<16) audience.

Personally, I think the best game magazine is _gamesTM_. They cover all platforms - including both mainstream and indie markets. But if you're only interested in Nintendo then it's probably not for you.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 10, 2014)

Tina said:


> It was available digitally for ?2.99 a month. That's how I've been reading it.
> 
> _GamesMaster_ covers Nintendo, but it's terrible IMO. But then again I just feel like it's exclusively aimed at a younger (<16) audience.
> 
> Personally, I think the best game magazine is _gamesTM_. They cover all platforms - including both mainstream and indie markets. But if you're only interested in Nintendo then it's probably not for you.



It must just have not been available for my device then, shame because I would have got it each month then...
I think I'll just stick with getting Nintendo news online then, I'd rather get a Nintendo dedicated magazine than one with less Nintendo stuff and more platforms I don't care about...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 10, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> You grew up with both? I thought ONM was British only and Nintendo Power was American only. Shows how much I know.
> 
> There's a lot of Nintendo Magazines. But they're becoming rarer and rarer.



Not the same person, but I'm pretty sure I got a copy of ONM a long time ago on a US Military Base. No idea why it was there, just that I had it. Not sure if I still have the thing. 

Becoming rarer and rarer namely because the publications probably aren't meeting publisher demands anymore. Like somebody has already mentioned, why buy a magazine when the majority of news is online way ahead of release? Sure there's features and interviews, but those are also online and I can't imagine many people reading a majority of them anyways. There's always alternatives, pretty sure there is *Nintendo Force* and *Pure Nintendo* or whatever Tina recommends.


----------



## Princess (Oct 10, 2014)

Today is a sad day


----------



## Chris (Oct 15, 2014)

The final issue came out yesterday! Remember if you still have an on-going subscription to cancel it by Friday unless you wish to be automatically subscribed to _GamesMaster_! Physical subscriptions can be cancelled via phone - they won't do it via email unfortunately. I was able to cancel my digital subscription via iTunes.

If you want to try _GamesMaster_ send me a PM and I'll forward you a coupon code for a free digital copy (for devices) of the October 2014 issue.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 15, 2014)

rip nintendo pc gaming is the future


----------



## Cory (Oct 15, 2014)

inb4 ocarina of time wins best nintendo game of all time


----------



## toxapex (Oct 15, 2014)

I saw an issue when I was in Ireland during the summer... I should've picked it up before it was too late... *breaks out sobbing*


----------



## Manzanas (Oct 16, 2014)

Tina said:


> The final issue came out yesterday!



Which was the best Nintendo game of all time according to Official Nintendo Magazine?

I never had the chance to buy an issue. I used to support another video game magazine, at least until it became obsolete thanks to the internet, from where I could get all the video game related news I desired. It's a shame, really, but we live in a rapidly evolving digital era, so it isn't surprising.

Speaking of magazines, does Electronic Gaming Monthly still exists? I enjoyed the few EGM issues I bought.


----------



## Chris (Oct 16, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> Which was the best Nintendo game of all time according to Official Nintendo Magazine?




Spoilered in case anyone wants to wait until they read the issue (I actually haven't yet, but I was happy to skip ahead haha):



Spoiler: The Best Nintendo Game of all time according to ONM is...



The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time. 

Cory was right.


----------



## Cory (Oct 16, 2014)

Tina said:


> Spoilered in case anyone wants to wait until they read the issue (I actually haven't yet, but I was happy to skip ahead haha):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



um why are you said that I am right?


----------



## Chris (Oct 16, 2014)

Apparently I made a mistake. There were two games tied for the number one spot:



Spoiler: The Best Nintendo Game of all time according to ONM is in fact a tie between...



_The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time_ & _Super Mario Galaxy_


----------



## Cory (Oct 16, 2014)

Tina said:


> Apparently I made a mistake. There were two games tied for the number one spot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



HAHAHAHAHHAHA SUPER MARIO GALAXY wait... the more i think about the more i think it deserves it hm...


----------

